# Weather looking good!



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

PM if anyone might want to go. I'm chompin at the bit!!! The weathe has had me hung up way too long!!!

Wahoo trolling and deep dropping


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Ok, I need 1 more for Thursday trip!!!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

well? did ya go?


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah we went Thursday and crushed the mingos scamps and snowies. No report cause no pics yet. JSMITH is getting them to me. Karon got some pics at the cleaning table. She made a little report in General chit chat called "fish nerd strikes again"


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Lickety. I dont know if you remember me or not. I went on a cancelled Wahoo trip with you a couple of years ago. I'm looking to check into a trip for two. Not alone, I just want two slots, but I need it on a weekend to be able to get down there. Let me know if you have anything comming up.


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah I remember you came from out of town just for the trip and we couldnt get out. We stayed in closeand got our snapper and came home right? Anyway, yes I'd be glad to try to set something up. If you are coming from out of town again wait a little while till the weather starts behavin itself. Mid May should be good enough to plan in advance.


----------

